# Nominate an SI Vet!



## Zeek (Aug 6, 2012)

ok guys at 500 ppl now and we average 130-140 of our members logged in to the site at any given time which is great!!

 You guys are doing a hell of a job making your site grow and once again since you the members run this site plz nominate a Vet. Each member can nominate 3 members.

My 3 nominations

DFeaton

Brother Bundy

Basskiller


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2012)

I'd vote for dfeaton


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 6, 2012)

Just nominations bud lol.

I nominate Biggerben, Bundy and Dfeaton


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 6, 2012)

Andro, DF, Bundy


----------



## JOMO (Aug 6, 2012)

Androsport, Lulu66, Moppy1


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

Bass would be hands down the man but he just got here so DFeaton it is for me.

My PP for President!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

Basskiller
Dfeaton
Gfunky


----------



## Azog (Aug 6, 2012)

Whoops, I nominate:
Basskiller
Dfeaton
SFGiants


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 6, 2012)

Bass, andro, colt


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 6, 2012)

Bundy
DF
GFunky


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Bass, DF, Bundy are my nominations....I feel I should be a chatbox veteran, just sayin....


----------



## DF (Aug 6, 2012)

Colt, Lulu & Bundy


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

Colt.......


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2012)

Colt , DF and Brother B


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2012)

andro lulu rowdy brad


----------



## 69nites (Aug 6, 2012)

If bass isn't a vet idk who is


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow guys.... don't know what to say but I am supremely honored to have my name on a few of your nominations.

I know say it all the time but i wish i had a group or board like this when I was considering to start AAS. I didn't so I spent easily my first 5 years playing with compounds... figuring out most of this shit on my own... and fucking myself up in the process. If I can use my bad experiences to help only a few make better decisions it's all worth it.

My nominations will be: Dfeaton, Moppy and Colt


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

Bass, DF, and Lulu


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Wow guys.... don't know what to say but I am supremely honored to have my name on a few of your nominations.
> 
> I know say it all the time but i wish i had a group or board like this when I was considering to start AAS. I didn't so I spent easily my first 5 years playing with compounds... figuring out most of this shit on my own... and fucking myself up in the process. If I can use my bad experiences to help only a few make better decisions it's all worth it.
> 
> My nominations will be: Dfeaton, Moppy and Colt



You can do a Wally Cleaver and say, gee wiz fellows that's sure swell of you!

People actually talked like that man, too funny!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Aug 6, 2012)

69nites, 63Vette and Basskiller.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 6, 2012)

69nites said:


> If bass isn't a vet idk who is



 haha agreed but the SI vet tag is that plus other things.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You can do a Wally Cleaver and say, gee wiz fellows that's sure swell of you!
> 
> People actually talked like that man, too funny!



i guess i will have to save that for the next time i accept an award or something, lol


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 6, 2012)

Our Brother Bundy for sure.
Andro
SFG


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

thank you thank you Im honored to be up there means alot to me


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

O ya Im going with gfunky colt HH


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 6, 2012)

DFeaton

Brother Bundy

Basskiller


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 7, 2012)

biggerben
Basskiller
69Nites


----------



## grind4it (Aug 7, 2012)

Df
Bundy
grind4it.....you can all kiss my ass


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 7, 2012)

*Bundy* -> coolest bro to ever register on a steroid forum

*Colt *-> If there was 1 guy here I'd want to have my back in a knife fight...it'd be colt

*Cobra* -> Steroid advice can't be sugar coated... Cobra doesn't pussy-foot around 

...and I nominate myself for-->  SI Young Buck


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

69 nites is also a good one.

Don't know if some of these great nominations can be voted for? 
although they deserve it.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 7, 2012)

who is bundy, ted bundy from ology??

haha


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> who is bundy, ted bundy from ology??
> 
> haha


King Kong Bundy


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 7, 2012)

Colt fo sho


----------



## Hollywood72 (Aug 7, 2012)

Colt, featon, bass


----------



## Shane1974 (Aug 7, 2012)

My nominations are:
Andro
Df
Lulu


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the nominations fellas! Means alot! Even if I don't make the vote again I am honored that so many people nominated me. Either way, I'm sure the right person will get the vote.

This message sponsored by coltmc4545 for SI veteran 2012 lol


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 7, 2012)

HH, Dfeaton and Bundy...


----------



## BigFella (Aug 7, 2012)

DFeaton, Bundy, SFGiants


----------



## Hurt (Aug 7, 2012)

Anyone I would nominate has been nominated already.  So, good luck fellas.


----------



## DADAWG (Aug 7, 2012)

bass is a vet if there has ever been one , i definately give him 2 paws up. i also vote for brother bundy and dfeaton.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

great nominations guys, keep them coming!!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2012)

Don't only one get in?

If all three get in then I'm sorry I left Brother Bundy out all 3 I vote for but like I said before thinking it is only one of them that Bass is hands down the Vet but since he just got here I picked DF.


----------



## DF (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm also nominating Zeeks Wife! Bam!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I'm also nominating Zeeks Wife! Bam!



 I am going to have to show her this psot lmao  maybe i can get more SI time allocated that way 

 She did go from knowing nothing about hgh a few months ago to knowing everything! with what i taught her plus her textbooks she is a gh wiz!

 If only I could talk her into dropping that damn hrt ripping her off and just going with rips, that will be next!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 8, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> I am going to have to show her this psot lmao  maybe i can get more SI time allocated that way
> 
> She did go from knowing nothing about hgh a few months ago to knowing everything! with what i taught her plus her textbooks she is a gh wiz!
> 
> If only I could talk her into dropping that damn hrt ripping her off and just going with rips, that will be next!



If you accomplish to get her on Rips just let me know what you didi so I can use it with my Queen at home too,lol


----------



## Zeek (Aug 8, 2012)

she is already taking usa pharm grade grade HGH at 2iu per day but it is costing 900 bucks per month! plus blood work etc etc!! but anyone that doesn;t think rips are made a t a real pharm plant doesn;t understand gh. Look at the inconsistency with every othe rbrand out there even the good like elitropins!. Only rips are testing well across the board for 2 years now!!

 I could put her on rips and save her a fortune!i


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 8, 2012)

I nominate Zeeks MIL, in case we need an enforcer!!


----------



## HH (Aug 8, 2012)

Brother bundy, Dfeaton, and me  yeah i said it!


----------



## Mr P (Aug 8, 2012)

damn theres alot of good candidates around these parts,  hard to pick one,  I pick me 

seriously HH would be beneficial


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 9, 2012)

well bundy is my boy so Id have to say Bundy


----------



## HH (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr P said:


> damn theres alot of good candidates around these parts,  hard to pick one,  I pick me
> 
> seriously HH would be beneficial



Thanks broham!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 9, 2012)

Ok we vote tomorrow, so last evening to nominate! get em in if you have not already!


----------

